# Gate for wooden privacy fence



## RookVega (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I recently erected a 6' wooden privacy fence around my house. My parking area will be in the back yard. I have already constructed a gate which I can get out and open and close, but I would really like to automate it. I was thinking about building a sliding invisible gate that can possibly be opened using a garage door opener with the gate on wheels on a track. Does anyone have any suggestions to help me create some smooth access to parking after a long day of work? The gate now is fine, but I'm pretty sure that getting out to open and close it every time I want to go somewhere is going to become a pain. Thank you for any help in advance.

Respectfully,

CM Bilt


----------



## lksong (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi RookVega,
The most cost effecitve way of doing what you're looking to do would be to buy a automatic gate opener. I recommend Mighty Mule. The biggest concern you should have is making sure your wooden fence does not come out of alignment with the torque that is applied when opening or closing your gate...
If you have any questions please feel free to check out my website. 
www.aluminumfencespecialists.com and get my personal email from there.


----------



## hodad (Nov 9, 2008)

*reply to old thread- Sliding gate for privacy fence*

I found this old thread talking about a gate for a privacy fence. I am currently in the same boat. 
I have a sliding fence that I just put in and have purchased an electric automated opener.
I bought heavy duty rollers and the equip for the gate to securely slide on the backside of the fence.
I have a wheel at the bottom end of the gate for it to roll and am trying to find information on the best way to keep it in line while it opens.
Anyone have advice? Should I take off the wheel for another option?
Thank you,

mr. sliding gate dilemma


----------

